# Looking to add some Mass or Fill out?



## Dez90 (Dec 14, 2012)

Very noobish question coming up here but, the thread sub-heading says "Looking to add some Mass or Fill out?". What exactly is the difference? I want to do both, I think, but yeah what are the differences and how would this shape my diet?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't see any difference myself

If you want to gain some mass, you want your diet to be giving you enough calories in a positive state

Unless you are a real beginner, I feel it is impossible to lose fat and gain muscle unless you are a genetic freak

Most people aim for 500 extra calories a day and go from there, if you start gaining too much fat, cut it back a little


----------



## Dez90 (Dec 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I can't see any difference myself
> 
> If you want to gain some mass, you want your diet to be giving you enough calories in a positive state
> 
> ...


Thanks for this yannyboy, I'm glad it wasn't me being thick!

I've gone on livestrong.com and found a daily calorie intake program in which I popped in my height (5"9), weight (135 pounds), goal (add one pound per week), activity level (moderate although quite vague I know) and it has said I need 3000 calories a day, which i think does sound about right.

I'm currently logging what I'm eating today as diet has been an issue lately, and I'll post it when I get home from work as I've a bit of counting to do and one more solid meal to have yet. That'll make it easier for people to help.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

wise words yanny:smile:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dez - have you checked out the diet sticky's? Some good stuff in there from Paul Scarborough and Parky re proper construction. How are you monitoring your daily intake? To save time, I'd suggest using MyFitnessPal for a few weeks until you get a better feel for things yourself.

Yan - re achieving a drop in bf whilst gaining lean mass: has Loz not just proved this can be done?


----------



## Dez90 (Dec 14, 2012)

I got quite lost in the sticky from Tall to be honest Dorsey which is why today I have written down everything I've eaten and made a note of calories, protein, carbs and fats which I was going to post with my goals, body stats and such just so, quite simply people can say either yes that's ok or no that's bad. To be honest I'm expecting the latter but hopefully the corrections won't be too major! I will definitely go back and check the other too (Paul S. and Parkly) because read the Tall one and run off screaming!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Post it all up fella - nobody on here will ever shoot you down, all critique is well meant.

This is the best place to start http://www.musclechat.co.uk/showthread.php?t=29824 - long but well worth the read in my opinion.

As many will have said though, what works for one doesn't always work for another so it can be a case of trial and error. Getting the basics right is of paramount importance though, the rest can be tweaked over time.


----------



## Dez90 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here goes, it would have been a shame to not post all this mental arithmetic!

So, body stats: height 5"9. Weight 135 pounds (9st9). Goal is to add lean mass. Cardio level is usually moderate with martial arts.

*Meal 1*. Porridge with milk/ jam.

Calories 262, protein 9, carbs 34, fat 12

*Meal 2*. 200g 2 Lean mince steaks in two rolls with onions

1000, 60, 100, 31

Workout (see my log, more like gardening lol)

*Meal 3*. Weight gainer protein shake.

850, 40, 145, 22

*Meal 4*. Fish, rice, veg and fruit juice

650, 48, 86, 14

*Meal 5*. 3 scrambled eggs, apple and banana.

500, 20, 40, 20

Total calories: 3262

Total Protein (g): 177

Total Carbs (g): 405

Total fats (g): 99

I haven't included all the little things like butter and coffee (milk and sugar). Can't amount to much surely? I do struggle to get in fruit and veg normally, the meal 5 was a little bit of a panic.

Also, for breakfast, usually I do have eggs and toast but I didn't fancy that this morning (well, 11am  ) so had oats. What's a good alternative with protein?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not too bad there at all fella, well done!!

On Tapa and can't see your post now I'm replying so hope I get this right:

1) Needs protein as you've mentioned - how about a scoop of whey in with your oats? That's what most of us do in all honesty. Drop the jam, powder will add all the flavour you need.

3) I'd drop the mass gainer here, best to steer clear of fat post workout plus the majority of these products are full of [email protected] - which one you using?

5) I'd switch out the fruit for another low GI carb source - brown toast will be fine in this instance.

Add in a slow release shake and/or some cottage cheese before bed. Oh and I'd also consider dropping the fruit juices depending on how much you're drinking, very high in simple sugars which isn't what you're really after.


----------



## Dez90 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks mate!

I would have never thought of adding protein powder to my porridge! Are you sure that tastes alright? lol.

The mass gainer is Optimum Nutrition Serious Mass and the fat comes from the 400ml of whole milk I drink it with not from the actual stuff. I could try it with water but that would lose an easy 200 calories and 12g of protein? Is the fat that much of a problem now you know its from milk not the gainer?

Sorry, what is GI dude?

As I was writing this out, before I totalled calories and stuff I really didn't think it would come as high as it did, especially the lean mince steak burger bun things. My god they were nice too! Proper hammered out butcher mince it was then lightly fried off, bit like a steak Canadian.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah protein will be banging in your porridge trust me. I cook mine in water then add liquid egg whites and a scoop of Extreme's cheesecake whey or choc Pro-6.

Hmmm...not 100% on milk post training - anyone care to chime in here? Gut instinct says avoid (although ON is a good brand)

Re GI - all will be revealed in Paul's sticky


----------



## Dez90 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Re GI - all will be revealed in Paul's sticky


Ohh you tease! I'll read it in the morning I promise! Whilst I'm trying this protein and porridge


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

1 in 5 white western europeans is intolerant to milk, even if you aren't it will slow the nutrients down in getting to your system, post workout should be in water.

If you're that fussy about taste forget the gym and make for McDonalds!


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Extreme ?? McDonalds for taste ?? Surely you mean Burger King the true royalty of Burgers 

A perfect mix would be:

McDonalds chips

BK Angus Whopper

Costa Americano with an extra shot

Hmmmmmmmmm... true taste Sensation that :wink:


----------



## Dez90 (Dec 14, 2012)

PWO shake switched to water! It actually tastes very nice, I'm impressed.

As for the Shake in porridge... jury is still out. I tried it and got half way thru, had to stop I was gipping! Far too sickly. Although the porridge did have some golden syrup type thing in, I'll try again with plain, and maybe half a scoop this time. If I can stomach it, it's a great breakfast.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dez90 said:


> Here goes, it would have been a shame to not post all this mental arithmetic!
> 
> So, body stats: height 5"9. Weight 135 pounds (9st9). Goal is to add lean mass. Cardio level is usually moderate with martial arts.
> 
> ...


Butter as small as it is (in size of per portion) is still pretty high in calories and fats, not so much of a worry if you are bulking, but worth keeping in mind to keep your macro's correct


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I would advise the protein to be nearer 250g and the carbs lower.

Serious Mass is cheap, it's also cheap for a reason. It is only 15% protein, so in that big 5.5kg bag there is only 800g of protein. So for approx £50 you've bought 4.7g carbs and 800g protein.

Buy a quality blended protein powder then add maltodextrin and oats to bring it up to the carb content you want, it will serve you far better than Serious Mass does.


----------

